# Proyectos en telematica, telecomunicaciones y otras areas.



## danielpardo (Ago 10, 2011)

Muy Buenas Noches.

Acudo a todos los miembros de la familia de foros de electronica por un gran favor.

Necesito saber de un proyecto que asocie telematica y instrumentacion, o telecomunicaciones y control, etc. 

Por favor necesito ideas, sugerencias, opiniones, cualquier cosa

Gracias.


----------



## Miguelito241186 (Ago 12, 2011)

pues depende de que tan complejo quieras el proyecto, puedes comenzar con establecer una conexión full duplex por medio de algunos transmisores digitales, los mas comunes son los FSK, depende de que alcance quieras también.

una vez establecido eso, puedes hacer algún control sencillo para algún motor por medio de algun microcontrolador, te recomiendo que busques alguno que posea una transmision serial y maneje PWM para el control, yo he utilizado el 16f877, esta bueno y es muy usado es una ventaja por que tiene mucha información al respecto.

también te puedes hacer un llenado de tanque automático a mando a distancia que te muestre ya sea el nivel del tanque o los litros y tu prender o apagar la bomba, no se cuando quieras... es el mismo principio que el anterior, aplica igual 

bueno pues nadamas imaginación, creo que en el foro existen bastantes proyectos buenos, eso si, los proyectos que te menciono llevan su tiempo para elaborarlos, 

saludos y exito con tus proyectos....


----------



## danielpardo (Ago 12, 2011)

Muchas gracias miguelito241186, pues en realidad estuve trabajando con los tanques, buscaba controlar la temperatura de un electrodo usando los tanques pero lo deje por inconvenientes con la maqueta... igual, gracias por las otras ideas tambien me parecen muy buenas.


----------



## yhosber (Nov 21, 2011)

Buenas noches, ya que hablan de telematica estoy buscando una ayuda, ya que estoy haciendo un proyecto el cual me permita saber por medios de alarmas cuando se va la energia electrica en un sector, esto lo quiero hacer de manera inalambrica y que me llegue a un centro de mando.


----------

